# Free Chick-fil-a Sandwich Plus ....



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Free Chick-Fil-A Chicken Biscuit Coupon, 2008 Chick-Fil-A Calendar + Chance for $100 Chick-Fil-A Gift Card 

Just thought i would post this -- site is slow -- guess its being pounded .. offer probably won't last loing.. but what the heck -- I like free food and a chance to get a gift card plus who couldn't use an extra 2008 calendar...

plus if you read the fine print -- 2000 of the 150000 cards will have $100 on it -- so 3% odds ...

Eligible States": AL, AR, AZ, CA, CO, DE, FL, GA, IA, IL, IN, KS, KY, LA, MA, MD, MO, MS, NC, NH, NJ, NM, OH, OK, PA, SC, TN, TX, UT, VA, WI, WV, and WY


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. We made it in the first 150,000. Now we have to see if I get the big bucks on the card!
Don


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks....

Is it wrong to add all the members of my family on there! lets see here... work address'.... home address..... po box..... ya i can get 3-4 chances!


----------



## alias1 (Dec 28, 2007)

yummy.....thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whew! Made it in time....I could use a hundred bucks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I made it, too. Not the sandwich, but the registration.









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Well...Phooey on them. Oregon is not on the list of eligible states...


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

Guess I was lucky, the wife saw it on TV last night and I was able to wade throught all the site traffic to register for the deal. She went on the site later in the evening to register herself and read the fine print about the whole offer.

What a deal!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I received my calendar and coupon in the mail today...









Now I've got to go to a location and see if the enclosed gift card has a hundred bucks on it


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I also got my calendar and card a few days ago...

and just a hint... there is an 800 number on the back of the card you can call to find the balance on your card, unfortunately mine had no balance. Oh well, i still have the coupons in the calendar.... hmmmmmmmmmmm lunch!

Bryan

happy camping


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tip









I just called and I have a big fat zero balance on my card too


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Is that deep fried chicken on a tea biscuit? Never seen that combo before. Now without me surfing the net can someone tell me what grits are? Is this mostly found in the deep South then?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

camping canuks said:


> Is that deep fried chicken on a tea biscuit? Never seen that combo before. Now without me surfing the net can someone tell me what grits are? Is this mostly found in the deep South then?


For us closer to the great white north it's like corn meal mush, bleached white with sausage (red eye) gravy. James


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

camping canuks said:


> Is that deep fried chicken on a tea biscuit? Never seen that combo before. Now without me surfing the net can someone tell me what grits are? Is this mostly found in the deep South then?


I've never eaten at Chick-fil-A, but I'm guessing it's just a breaded fried chicken breast piece on a buttermilk biscuit.

As far as grits, yes, they are mostly consumed by folks in the South. I would describe them as having the taste and consistency of Cream of Wheat


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope ya'll enjoy the free meal...we don't have that fast food joint here in Oregon.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hope ya'll enjoy the free meal...we don't have that fast food joint here in Oregon.


sorry to hear that....

You don't have In-N-Out either do you??


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Chick-fil-A is one of the few things that Alaska has been lacking for some time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hope ya'll enjoy the free meal...we don't have that fast food joint here in Oregon.


sorry to hear that....

You don't have In-N-Out either do you??








[/quote]

No In-N-Out either.

We do have Burgerville which is a Washington & Oregon only burger joint. They have GREAT burgers!


----------

